# I feel like everyone hates me



## SaneKitty (Oct 27, 2013)

*x*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## legday (Nov 3, 2013)

well first of all, 600 cals you will go into an catabolic state soon, you be hospitalized eventually and you will be making threads about your terrible health instead of your terrible social life.

Eat more, idk how much you weigh/your height but that is not enough even for trying to lose weight.

Now, idk how much I am like you but I know that I always think people don't like me for reasons. Even if one minute i think they like me, after a while I come up with reasons why they don't, or if they do some subtle thing I might interpret it as they dont' like me.

I learned in psychology class that it has to do with inconsistent parenting when we were young.


----------



## DC333 (Oct 3, 2013)

legday said:


> Now, idk how much I am like you but I know that I always think people don't like me for reasons. Even if one minute i think they like me, after a while I come up with reasons why they don't, or if they do some subtle thing I might interpret it as they dont' like me.


I agree. Even if it's something really subtle I somehow internalize it and think that people don't like me. It's hard. But I think a lot of it could also be projection? I think maybe I sometimes read too much into things.


----------



## DC333 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm sorry you are feeling so bad. But don't starve yourself. You'll end up feeling worse. You're not alone. I know what it feels like to think that no one cares but people do. I know you don't see it right now, but it's the truth.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I know the feeling. I think it comes from sitting alone by yourself and thinking too much. That's what I've noticed happens with me. 

But if you have a gut feeling, maybe it's for a reason. I had some major problems with my now ex best friend this summer and I was confused as to whether it was just my screwed up SA-riddled mind making up problems that weren't there or if my friend was just being a major *****. Turns out my friend was being a major ***** and I had every reason to have the hunches I had. The problem isn't always you so don't be so hard on yourself 
Here's this quote I read that really helped me: "even when a situation seems so personal, even if others insult you directly, it has nothing to do with you. What they say, what they do, and the opinions they give are according to the agreements they have in their own minds. If you do not take it personally, you are immune in the middle of hell."


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I tend to expect the worst because of how badly I was treated in adolescents/later

I have paranoid from that. So then I come of as real distant, withdrawn....people sense that.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Its generally just a few jerks. If you talk to people you'll find that at worst they don't notice you or think too much about you and more likely that they don't mind you at all.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I get the feeling people don't like me, think I'm stupid, annoying, and/or in some way pathetic.

Please eat.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Oh yes, I definitely can relate to this. I think people dislike me, too.


----------

